# Building a B-17 Simulator



## Geewiz (Mar 31, 2008)

Greetings all....newbie here:

I am at the start of a project to put together a portable B-17 flight simulator. This simulator will be used at a reunion of the 401st bomb group, attended by the (remaining) veterans of the B-17 base at Deenethorpe during WWII.

I'm looking for suggestions and ideas relating to creating as realistic an experience as possible using off the shelf hardware and software. 

The core simulator will be based around a suitably powerful PC and graphics card, using XP SP2 Pro, MS FLightSIM 2004, and one (or more) of the available B-17 add-on packages.

I'll want a yoke/throttle system and, possibly, rudder controls. My initial idea will be to construct a cockpit-like enclosure using PVC pipe shrouded in black fabric. The interior will seat 4 people (on folding chairs) in 2X2 configuration. My idea is to mount an LCD projector to display to the front of the cockpit, using a small table on which to mount the control yoke and throttle.

Using a dual display graphics card, I'd like to have a monitor showing a chase plane view. 

I'd really appreciate any suggestions about this project, and any ideas that I could employ to make this a fun and reminiscent experience for these veteran fliers of the B-17.

My apologies if I haven't posted this in the right forum, but I will appreciate any help and benefit of experience that others might have.

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## DBII (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds like fun. To bad you cannot add the gunners.

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome,

And bombs DBII .
An interesting project.I think there are guys who can hellp with that.


----------



## DBII (Mar 31, 2008)

You must have bombs. You could always wire up the old B-17 Bomber game for the old Intellivison gaming system. I think they also had a Commodore 64 version. You could get a seperate sound card to plug in and the game would talk to you, I know hard to beleive  . Jump over to the nose and line up the bombing run, A Bf 109 comes in and you have to pop over to the waist gunner postion. Watch out for the flak. Now days you can have a nice simulator with multiple postions. All it take is money

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## carbine (Mar 31, 2008)

B17 Flying Fortress II The mighty eight from Microprose if you can find it.
B-17 Flying Fortress 2 reviews and resources

One of the best flight sim games i have played.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2008)

Geewiz, that sounds like some project... Welcome and good luck with it!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 1, 2008)

Check this thread for some pics of the interior cockpit of a B-17.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wa...ollings-foundation-b-25-b-17-b-24-a-7244.html


----------



## rfowler42 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Joe,

I'm a mad flight simmer. My favorite is Memphis Belle in FS2004 (which I highly recommend). Doesn't blow things up (think it does in CFS3, but I've never bothered) but you can start it from 'cold and dark' and if 'flies' pretty true to the published figures.

The reason I joined up was so I could post that I'm planning to build a complete B-17 throttle quadrant (including ignition panel - all the stuff on the pedestal) for use with FS2004. I doubt I'll have it ready in time for the reunion (When is it?) but if I do, you can happily borrow it. (I live in Norfolk, near Diss - a couple of hours, I would think, from Deenethorpe.)

BTW - where is the reunion going to be held?

Best of luck with the project,
Ron


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Ron,

Check out this link, you may find it interesting.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-mechanical-systems-tech/b-17-manuals-5048.html


----------



## Geewiz (May 10, 2009)

Greetings all...

It's been about a year since my original post, and thought some of you might be interested in the status of this project. I completed the simulator in time for the 401st Bomb Group reunion in October 2008, and the SimPit now resides at the Mighty Eighth Air Force Museum in Savannah, GA. 

Here's the final product...







There's also numerous videos related to the simulator, as well as the B-17 and the 401st Bomb Group, on YouTube at...

YouTube - 401stbg's Channel

Cheers!


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2009)

Wow, nicely done!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2009)

Wow!

Outstanding job!


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2009)

Superb work, very well done.


----------



## rochie (May 10, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 11, 2009)

I like what you did. 
One question though is it set up for 4 engines or just 2 ?


Wheelsup


----------



## Geewiz (May 22, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I like what you did.
> One question though is it set up for 4 engines or just 2 ?
> 
> 
> Wheelsup



This system has two Saitek throttle quadrants. Each has 3 programmable levers, for a total of 6 levers. The middle 4 throttle levers are assigned to each of the engines: 1 thru 4. The far left lever is assigned to control prop rpm's (all 4), and the far right lever is assigned for elevator trim control - which really makes trimming out the plane much better than using the keyboard.

For a better look at the sim pit and the cockpit configuration, click here...

*Whistler*

Cheers!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2009)

That's truly amazing!


----------



## Geewiz (May 22, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> That's truly amazing!



Thanks, VB! Anyone who wants to fly her can do so at the_* Mighty Eighth Air Force Heritage Museum*_ outside of Savannah, GA

We donated the simpit to them in conjunction with the museum's acquisition of a B-17 which has been placed on static display in the main exhibit hall. Aptly named "The City of Savannah", this B-17 was sitting in a Smithsonian hanger at Dulles Airport for the past 20 years or so. 

Here's an extract from the 8th AF magazine: 

*8TH AF NEWS*

The simulator is on the mezzanine level and looks down on to the The City of Savannah" in the main exhibit hall.

Cheers!


----------



## fly boy (May 22, 2009)

DBII said:


> Sounds like fun. To bad you cannot add the gunners.
> 
> DBII



actually he can and bombs to for that matter in the fs2004 carrier ops add-on most of the planes had guns bombs or torps


----------



## Bubi01 (May 22, 2009)

hi Geewiz 

This company is starting to make high quality, heavy duty replica flight controls. B17 may be a way off, but there may be some opportunities for cooperation here... 

TARMAC ACES | By simmers, for simmers

I assume Geewiz you're UK based? I'm East Anglia UK, so if there's anything I can do to help (have some museum connections) I also have a full B17 Pilot manual kicking around the house somehwere if thats of any use. 

Cheers

Bubi


----------



## Sputnik34 (May 22, 2009)

This guy really out-did himself with this built from scratch B-17 cockpit. It's a work of art.


----------



## Geewiz (May 22, 2009)

Sputnik34 said:


> This guy really out-did himself with this built from scratch B-17 cockpit. It's a work of art.



Yes, I've seen this before. I try not to advertise it...really puts my little simpit to shame! 

It is an amazing piece of work, isn't it!


----------



## guillaume10251 (May 27, 2009)

Hi Geewiz,

Your work on your simpit is amazing. I really love the B-17, it started when i saw the "memphis belle" movie when i was a kid.
My dream is to build a simpit like your. I wonder, how did you manage with the three screens to have the sides on the left and right screens ? Did you use one or more computers ? Thanks for your informations!!!


----------



## 50sqnwop/ag (Jul 25, 2010)

love both the b17 set ups, I use to live not 15miles from Deenethorpe, the peri tracks a bit bumpy in a jeep nowadays....


----------



## robwkamm (Jul 26, 2010)

after reading the first few threads i was not expecting that! wow. well done. i want to play!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 26, 2010)

50sqnwop/ag said:


> love both the b17 set ups, I use to live not 15miles from Deenethorpe, the peri tracks a bit bumpy in a jeep nowadays....



Hi Mat and welcome aboard. You should do a thread on your project !

As for the '17 sim's, one word...wow !. Great to see that there are guys out there with the interest. Lets have some more updates ?!


----------



## mandoman (Jul 31, 2010)

Doesn't look like you needed TOO much help to pull it off. Looks great.


----------



## 50sqnwop/ag (Aug 8, 2010)

bah my cover has been blown!!


----------



## russsross (Feb 27, 2014)

Dear Sir,

Did you ever build the throttle quadrant mentioned in your post? I have a panel and want a throttle quadrant for my display.

Thanks,
Russ


----------

